# Shia LaBeouf - echter Sex vor der Kamera



## Claudia (17 Aug. 2012)

*Shia LaBeouf - echter Sex vor der Kamera*

Erst Mitte Juni sorgte der Schauspieler dafür, dass Amerika rot sah. In einem Musikvideo zeigte sich Shia La Beouf komplett hüllenlos und intim mit einer Frau (Viply berichtete). Pah, wie harmlos. Bald wird er vor der Kamera die letzten Hemmungen verlieren – er bereitet sich auf echte Sex-Szenen vor!
*Der 26-Jährige wurde für den Film „The Nymphomaniac“ verpflichtet, für den Regisseur Lars von Trier verantwortlich zeichnet. Grob handelt der Streifen von einer Frau, die ihre verborgenen erotischen Begierden entdeckt. Es sind zwei Versionen geplant – die eine sehr, die andere weniger explizit. *
Um die Hardcore-Variante in den Kasten zu bekommen, sind „schamlose Darsteller“ wie Shia von Nöten. Der ein oder andere kennt vielleicht den Sex-Kinofilm „Intimacy“ (2001), in dem auch nicht nur so getan wird als ob. Shia erklärte jedoch, dass sich „The Nymphomaniac“ unterscheiden wird.
Bald zeigt sich Shia wieder als Nackedei bei wilden Liebesspielen. Wie schon mal in einem Musikvideo.
Er wird mit Charlotte Gainsbourg, Nicole Kidman, Willem Dafoe und Stellan Skarsgård für Trier zusammenarbeiten. Auf die Frage, auf was sich die Schauspieler vorbereiten würden, entgegnete Shia: 
*„Auf alles, was verlangt wird. Ich glaube, das tun wir alle. Ich habe ‘Intimacy’ gesehen. Lars spricht aber über etwas anderes. Es wird ein wilder Film.” Am Anfang des Drehbuches befinde sich ein Hinweis, der im Wesentlichen aussagt, dass der Sex echt sein wird. *

Sämtliche explizite Szenen wird der Zuschauer am Ende aber nicht klar vor Augen geführt bekommen, denn: „Alles, was illegal ist, wird nur verschwommen zu sehen sein“, so Shia.

Quelle: Viply​


----------



## Q (17 Aug. 2012)

na ob sich da noch andere für bewerben würden   :thx:


----------



## Punisher (17 Aug. 2012)

Interessant. Ich bin gespannt, ob sich eine weltberühmte Schauspielerin wie Nicole Kidman vor laufenden Kameras vögeln lässt

:thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (17 Aug. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich bin gespannt, ob sich eine weltberühmte Schauspielerin wie Nicole Kidman vor laufenden Kameras vögeln lässt
> 
> :thumbup:



Nun ja, vielleicht braucht sie paar Scheinchen


----------



## BlueLynne (17 Aug. 2012)

ist doch spätestens seit Basic Instinct nichts ungewöhnliches, zumindest die europäische Version hatte keine verschwommen Bilder, Atemlos mit Richard Gere war glaube ich noch früher, gute PR, und die Aussicht lockt immer wieder .....

also schauen wir mal


----------



## JayP (19 Aug. 2012)

Der Film heißt the „The Nymphomaniac“!?!

Spielt da auch Rihanna dann mit?!:crazy:


----------



## MarkyMark (20 Aug. 2012)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> ist doch spätestens seit Basic Instinct nichts ungewöhnliches



*Wilde Orchidee* mit Mickey Rourke und Carre Otis war noch vor Basic Instinct und läutete in den letzten Minuten des Filmes endlich den Spaß ein, den man die 2 Std davor vermisst hat...der Film war hart an der Erbrechensgrenze


----------



## Punisher (20 Aug. 2012)

Gibts eigentlich eine Übersicht mit echtem Sex in Mainstream Produktionen?


----------



## gunny58 (9 Apr. 2014)

Wieso habe ich das unter 'intimacy' gefunden?


----------

